# Audi of America Sets Third-Straight Monthly Record with Best May Sales in Company History



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi today maintained its 2010 momentum with record May sales in the U.S. For the month, sales of Audi cars and SUVs increased 22.7% compared to May 2009, marking the third consecutive time this year that Audi set a monthly sales record. May 2010 also ranks as the fifth-best month all-time in the U.S. market. 

The May 2010 results were buoyed by the continued extraordinary public response to the Audi Q5, which established another all-time sales record in the month. May 2010 also stands as the best month of the year for Audi A4, A4 Avant and Q7 sales. Demand for the popular A5 coupe remained strong. The Audi A6 sedan also enjoyed a 51.9% increase in sales over this time last year and stands 34.2% ahead of the sales pace set over the same period last year. 

Overall, Audi sold 9,205 luxury cars and SUVs in May 2010, topping the previous May record of 8,788 vehicles sold in May 2007. 

Through the first five months of this year, Audi has enjoyed a 31.4% increase over 2009, with 39,839 vehicles sold. 

* Full Story *


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

What a great sales month for Audi. In particular, I'm impressed at how A6 sales have picked up rather significantly. 

I'm also glad to see the A3 doing so well. I think that the new powertrain options, TDI in particular, have really helped give the A3 a nice kick in the pants.


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

Travis Grundke said:


> I'm also glad to see the A3 doing so well. I think that the new powertrain options, TDI in particular, have really helped give the A3 a nice kick in the pants.


 IIRC, Audi has said that around 2/3 of their A3 sales in the US are TDIs. I bought mine in February, having ordered it in October 2009.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

Since they are doing so well can we get them to bring us a S4 Avant in 6spd... I really hate how everything is coming over without a 6spd option...


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

I am so glad to see Q5 has become the best-selling compact premium SUV, sold even better than GLK which rely only on its cheap lease rates and high residual.


----------



## rjpeaks (Nov 17, 2009)

*yes!*



[email protected] said:


> Since they are doing so well can we get them to bring us a S4 Avant in 6spd... I really hate how everything is coming over without a 6spd option...


B8 S4 Avant. Por Favor!


----------



## powellren (Jul 19, 2002)

Wish they would bring the S3! :-(


----------

